# Mon IPad plante



## CaCmoi (12 Juin 2013)

Bonjour
 J'ai un Ipad 1 mon utilisation est minime  depuis un certain temps mon Ipad plante tout le temps 

Exemple j'ouvre mon courrier tout va je klik premier message et I pad ferme 
et sur plusieurs application il fait la même chose
Merci


----------



## lineakd (12 Juin 2013)

@cacmoi, soit le bienvenu!
Commence par effacer les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui  apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de  l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant  10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton  Origine (home), jusquà ce que le logo Apple apparaisse).


----------



## CaCmoi (12 Juin 2013)

Merci beaucoup

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h34 ----------

Encore moi
Quand je fais le double clik sur le bouton de démarrage 
Les icones des sites visités apparaissent mais le x pour les fermé n'y est plus 
Merci encore pour votre dévouement


----------



## lineakd (12 Juin 2013)

@cacmoi, ce ne sont pas des sites mais des applications.
Il te suffit d'un appui prolongé sur une des icônes de ses applications. Elle se mettra à trembler et il te restera plus qu'un appui sur le sens interdit pour la voir disparaître.


----------



## CaCmoi (13 Juin 2013)

Encore une foi merci grace a votre aide tout est normal maintenant


----------

